
Photos of the 11ft-diameter Hyperloop test track under construction in Nevada - lisper
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/03/hyperloop-one-shows-photos-of-its-test-track-being-built-in-nevada/
======
lisper
At 500m long, this track is a bad joke. It's _much_ too short to demonstrate
anything even remotely interesting. Yes, they'll be able to pump it down to a
near vacuum, but you need a track orders of magnitude longer to accelerate a
capsule fast enough to fly (and to decelerate it again, assuming you want to
do more than one test). Real thermal expansion effects, a.k.a. the elephant in
the hyperloop living room, also won't show up on such a short track.

